# Oberon for Voyage



## andersonsrus (Oct 20, 2014)

Just an FYI for owners of the Voyage. Oberon has there cover for the Voyage on their website. If anyone grabs on of these sure would like to see what people think


----------



## laughinggravy (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi there, just to day that I contacted customer services and they told me that they wouldn't be cutting out a little hole to access the on/off switch on the Voyage and that they would be using the same dimension cover as the Paperwhite cover. 

So it is the Paperwhite cover but with a magnet placed differently to wake and sleep the Voyage. This is deal breaker for me as the Oberon covers are already a bit on the heavy side. The Voyage is significantly less tall than the Paperwhite and I don't want to be carrying the extra margin.

The hunt continues.....


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

laughinggravy said:


> Hi there, just to day that I contacted customer services and they told me that they wouldn't be cutting out a little hole to access the on/off switch on the Voyage and that they would be using the same dimension cover as the Paperwhite cover.
> 
> So it is the Paperwhite cover but with a magnet placed differently to wake and sleep the Voyage. This is deal breaker for me as the Oberon covers are already a bit on the heavy side. The Voyage is significantly less tall than the Paperwhite and I don't want to be carrying the extra margin.
> 
> The hunt continues.....


Just thought I'd share that the Baby K Oberon cover is smaller than the Paperwhite one. I've had the Baby K Oberon for my Paperwhite 1 (just had to get the leather straps adjusted by a cobbler, which shouldn't be an issue anymore as the straps are now elastic), and it's worked out great, with a very snug fit. I intend to use that same cover with my new Voyage, which I will be getting tomorrow (yaaayyyy!). So there is always that option


----------



## laughinggravy (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey Neo - thanks, you kindly took some photos last year and I went with the K4 as well for the Paper White thanks to your shots. But I'm not sure that's an option this time around. It looks, from the order page, like the Touch, PW, K4 are all in one case - the Voyage is listed as another option - but I thiiiink that's just because the magnets are place differently and the strap doesn't get in the way of the light sensor... I think it is the same size case but just with some tweaking.

On a good note, I think they are making the leather thinner so it should be lighter. And customer services as ever are really helpful.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

laughinggravy said:


> Hey Neo - thanks, you kindly took some photos last year and I went with the K4 as well for the Paper White thanks to your shots. But I'm not sure that's an option this time around. It looks, from the order page, like the Touch, PW, K4 are all in one case - the Voyage is listed as another option - but I thiiiink that's just because the magnets are place differently and the strap doesn't get in the way of the light sensor... I think it is the same size case but just with some tweaking.
> 
> On a good note, I think they are making the leather thinner so it should be lighter. And customer services as ever are really helpful.


Hi Laughinggravy! I remember! I've been in touch with Oberon, and they have confirmed that the Voyage cover is the exact same one as the Paperwhite one, as you surmised, it's just the magnet that is placed differently! I have just had the straps of my K4 Oberon adjusted for my Voyage (tightened, and the top left corner made thinner to allow the sensor for the light not to be covered), and it's absolute perfection! I'm so glad I stuck with it! I would be happy to post some pictures for you tomorrow (it's already dark here, and can't get a decent shot) if you want? I now just want to add a magnet to enable the wake/sleep feature, and I feel that once again I will have the perfect cover for my K 

Oh, and if you go to the "dimensions" page on the Oberon website, you will see that the K4 cover is still smaller than the Paperwhite/Voyage. Actually, the K4 cover is so perfect size while, that I just don't understand why they don't use those dimensions instead of the Paperwhite/Voyage size?

Anyway, hope you love your Oberon just as much as I do mine when you get it, and the Oberon people are definitely a joy to work with


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Neo said:


> Hi Laughinggravy! I remember! I've been in touch with Oberon, and they have confirmed that the Voyage cover is the exact same one as the Paperwhite one, as you surmised, it's just the magnet that is placed differently! I have just had the straps of my K4 Oberon adjusted for my Voyage (tightened, and the top left corner made thinner to allow the sensor for the light not to be covered), and it's absolute perfection! I'm so glad I stuck with it! I would be happy to post some pictures for you tomorrow (it's already dark here, and can't get a decent shot) if you want? I now just want to add a magnet to enable the wake/sleep feature, and I feel that once again I will have the perfect cover for my K
> 
> Oh, and if you go to the "dimensions" page on the Oberon website, you will see that the K4 cover is still smaller than the Paperwhite/Voyage. Actually, the K4 cover is so perfect size while, that I just don't understand why they don't use those dimensions instead of the Paperwhite/Voyage size?
> 
> Anyway, hope you love your Oberon just as much as I do mine when you get it, and the Oberon people are definitely a joy to work with


HI Neo! I think I forget how to post from here. I'd love to see the photos and have the outside measurements of the Oberon. Mine might be for the Touch and beffore they were all plastic. Probem is is just came oday and I don'dt rknow too much about the Votage. There are some pretty different things. Like am I supposed to turn it off or let it go to sleep liek the old ones?

How are you? Are you stillin the same place? Miss seeing you and it's nice to run into an old frind.
Paula


----------



## rm663 (Mar 4, 2010)

> ...it's just the magnet that is placed differently


Oberon Paperwhite covers WITH magnets? They have never used magnets that I'm aware of. At least my PW2 cover did not come so equipped!


----------

